# Nice apartment blocks on Jumeirah Palm



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

I've spent the last 4 weeks trudging through ugly apartments in the Marina but now i'm thinking it might be nicer to live on the Palm. If you do live on the Palm, what do you think of living there? What are the names of some of the nicer apartment blocks? We have a budget in the range of around 240K for a 3 bedroom place.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

read the stay at home mums thread if you haven't already 

have you considered a villa in jumeria(h)?


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> read the stay at home mums thread if you haven't already
> 
> have you considered a villa in jumeria(h)?



Just read through it a few moments ago. The Palm sounds like party central! 

I do know of some people who got a villa and are disappointed because of the isolation they're experiencing. It's just my husband and i here for this assignment (left our kids back at home) and whereas we don't need peace and quiet (a villa might send me a bit nutty with my own company while he's away ...) we don't want to be experiencing sleepless nights because of parties. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Understand apartments then but avoid the Palm and Marina (unless you want to live in a ghetto). Where (area of town) do you work?


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Understand apartments then but avoid the Palm and Marina (unless you want to live in a ghetto). Where (area of town) do you work?


Oh really? Are you saying that you don't like the atmosphere of the Marina and the Palm or that we'd only get a grotty apartment for the money?

My husband will be working in Business Bay in a few months, but that's irrelevant. Traffic and time spent in the car on the way to and from work in Dubai is nothing compared to Sydney!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

It's all horses for courses.
Don't rely on all advice on a forum for a choice of place to live.
There are people from every conceivable walk of life on here.

Some could not imagine life away from JBR, others think the Palm is the pinnacle of success, some want a quiet family villa community in the desert, others an old villa in a quiet part of town, or to live several hundred metres in the air in a glass box without opening windows.

Most will die in a ditch that their personal preference is right.

You need to look around, and get a good feel for the place.

A month from arrival, even with a full time job, is time enough to get about, see everything, and make a plan.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Fairmont Residences are really nice, stayed there for over 2 years, didn't have any problems with noise/parties even once. Probably a bit out of your price range for 3 bedrooms these days though, they were asking that for 2 bedrooms last time I looked, which is why I moved.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> read the stay at home mums thread if you haven't already  have you considered a villa in jumeria(h)?


You are def obsessed with Jumeirah Jim


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

blazeaway said:


> You are def obsessed with Jumeirah Jim


????


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

After seeing some apartments on the Palm at Shoreline, Tiara, Anantara and Dream Residences, I liked Dream Residences most. Great layout, spacious apartments, well equipped (some comes fully furnished), everything is brand new.


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for your help! Almost gave up hope then found one in the marina yesterday ... man it's a cesspool of agents out there!


----------



## Pheebs (Aug 19, 2013)

HA!!!! Got one today in Fairooz in Emaar 6 towers ... so happy!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I live on the palm - I certainly enjoy the quiet. My wife enjoys ita s well as its peaceful, there is a simple shop nearby for emergencies and its a short taxi rid to MoE. the beach is 400 yards away.

There was a loud party once - one visit and politely told them if they didnt turn of the noise entirely, the next call would be the Police. Given most parties involve alcohol, and may attending probably don't have a licence in their own rights, or are underage, then the threat of the Police is enough.

In my experience, my fiends Villa parties are far noisier as there is a swimming pool on the premises which encourages noisy behaviour.


----------

